# Achetez votre iPhone a l'étranger



## willimac (17 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, est ce que l'iphone X acheté aux USA marchera à 100% en France, aussi bien pour les appels que pour la 4G ?
Aussi est ce que l'iPhone X acheté aux USA sera garantie par Apple en France ?

Merci de la réponse.

Olivier Williams.


----------



## slybaots (17 Novembre 2017)

Oui il faut que tu prennes un iPhone débloque avec l opérateur t mobile pour qu’il soit 100% compatible avec la 4g française
https://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/
Il n’existe pas encore de simfree pour le X

Sinon garantie international oui mais si tu as un problème ça prendra plus de temps car il envoie l’iPhone aux USA pour le réparer vu que c’est un iPhone américain. Pas d’Apple care possible en France pour un iPhone américain 
Voilà tu sais tout. 

Ps: et bien sûr t acquitter de la tva française ... ou pas


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2017)

Non garanti par Apple France, il faut passer par Apple USA et donc envois à ta charge depuis la France.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Non garanti par Apple France, il faut passer par Apple USA et donc envois à ta charge depuis la France.



C'est pas franchement une économie


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2017)

Ca se saurait s'il y a avait des bons plans, mais certains pensent faire une affaire et après ils pleurent.


----------



## touba (17 Novembre 2017)

Personne ne pleure pour l'instant.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Personne ne pleure pour l'instant.



Pour l'instant


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2017)

touba a dit:


> Personne ne pleure pour l'instant.


Non, mais je sens que ça ne va pas tarder après une cruelle désillusion d'apprendre que ça ne passe pas comme ça.


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Novembre 2017)

Au moins il n’y a pas les poubelles au dos de l’iPhone aux Etats-Unis [emoji12]


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Au moins il n’y a pas les poubelles au dos de l’iPhone aux Etats-Unis


Signe indicatif dans un Apple Store français qu'il n'a pas été acheté et approvisionné en France. Donc petit retour de bâton pour la prise en charge d'une réparation avec une garantie made in USA !


----------



## Apple.Geek (18 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Signe indicatif dans un Apple Store français qu'il n'a pas été acheté et approvisionné en France. Donc petit retour de bâton pour la prise en charge d'une réparation avec une garantie made in USA !



Ils voient de toute façon avec l’IMEI ou le numéro de série qu’il n’a pas été acheté en France, non ?


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Non garanti par Apple France, il faut passer par Apple USA et donc envois à ta charge depuis la France.


Es-tu sûr de cela? Une amie à moi ayant acheté son iPhone RED aux USA, l'a malencontreusement fait tomber et la vitre de l'écran s'est brisé. Elle l'a amené en Apple Store (à Genève) et eux se chargeaient de l'envoyer aux USA pour réparation (ou de faire venir la pièce qui allait bien car apparemment ce ne seraient pas exactement les mêmes vitres en Europe qu'aux USA). Délai: 2-3 semaines minimum.
Elle l'a finalement fait réparer en deux heures dans un Apple Store ... à Hong-Kong.


----------



## PDD (18 Novembre 2017)

slybaots a dit:


> Oui il faut que tu prennes un iPhone débloque avec l opérateur t mobile pour qu’il soit 100% compatible avec la 4g française
> https://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/
> Il n’existe pas encore de simfree pour le X
> 
> ...


Curieux j'ai acheté mon Ipad aux EU et pris l'ACare en Belgique sans soucis, ce serait différent pour les Iphone?


----------



## bidikman (18 Novembre 2017)

willimac a dit:


> Bonjour, est ce que l'iphone X acheté aux USA marchera à 100% en France, aussi bien pour les appels que pour la 4G ?
> Aussi est ce que l'iPhone X acheté aux USA sera garantie par Apple en France ?
> 
> Merci de la réponse.
> ...


Jai l'iphone de Verizon ici en france et il fonctionne nikel sur tout les operateur francais.


----------



## todoweb (18 Novembre 2017)

J’achète tous mes appareils aux us dans le new Hampshire car pas de taxes . En octobre c’était IPhone 8+ et iPad. Le problème de réseau n’existe plus, et pas de soucis de garantie . J’ai même pris AppleCare+ et déjà fait dépanner d’autres appareils . C’est la seule marque qui fait de l’internationale. Pour les appareils photos je dois prendre une garantie internationale chez le vendeur


----------



## oxogaz (23 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 
L’achat un iPhone X aux USA (dans un Apple store) semble une bonne opération financière, mais y’a t’il un modèle précis à acheter, afin de pouvoir à mon retour l’utiliser en France (Mon lieu de résidence)?
Merci de vos avis


----------



## todoweb (23 Décembre 2017)

oxogaz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> L’achat un iPhone X aux USA (dans un Apple store) semble une bonne opération financière, mais y’a t’il un modèle précis à acheter, afin de pouvoir à mon retour l’utiliser en France (Mon lieu de résidence)?
> Merci de vos avis



Non plus maintenant


----------



## bidikman (23 Décembre 2017)

oxogaz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> L’achat un iPhone X aux USA (dans un Apple store) semble une bonne opération financière, mais y’a t’il un modèle précis à acheter, afin de pouvoir à mon retour l’utiliser en France (Mon lieu de résidence)?
> Merci de vos avis


Prend le Verizon il fonctionne en France s'est celui que j'ai.


----------



## todoweb (23 Décembre 2017)

Tous les modèles sont compatibles en france


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2017)

todoweb a dit:


> Tous les modèles sont compatibles en france



NON


----------



## Macounette (23 Décembre 2017)

todoweb a dit:


> Tous les modèles sont compatibles en france


Hm... à priori, c'est vrai.


----------



## stephaneteichman (26 Décembre 2017)

bidikman a dit:


> Jai l'iphone de Verizon ici en france et il fonctionne nikel sur tout les operateur francais.


Bonjour,peux tu me confirmer qu'il s'agit bien de la version A 1865 de l'iphone X car pour la France,apple commercialise le A1901 et j'ai peur que la 4G ne soit pas compatible en France.Sinon pourquoi faire deux versions différentes?


----------



## bidikman (30 Décembre 2017)

stephaneteichman a dit:


> Bonjour,peux tu me confirmer qu'il s'agit bien de la version A 1865 de l'iphone X car pour la France,apple commercialise le A1901 et j'ai peur que la 4G ne soit pas compatible en France.Sinon pourquoi faire deux versions différentes?


Moi ma version Verizon et le modelè A1865 EMC 3161


----------



## stephaneteichman (30 Décembre 2017)

bidikman a dit:


> A1865 EMC 3161


quelle carte sim utilises tu en France?et est ce que la 4G capte bien?


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2017)

Regarde la capture d'écran que j'ai postée, les specs pour la norme GSM (dont la 4G) sont exactement les mêmes


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Regarde la capture d'écran que j'ai postée, les specs pour la norme GSM (dont la 4G) sont exactement les mêmes


Sans vouloir remettre en cause tes informations, tant qu'un membre _(ou plusieurs)_ ne fera pas un retour positif sur un fonctionnement à 100 % en France avec ce type de matériel acheté aux USA, je resterais sur ma faim avec un gros point d'interrogation.


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Sans vouloir remettre en cause tes informations, tant qu'un membre _(ou plusieurs)_ ne fera pas un retour positif sur un fonctionnement à 100 % en France avec ce type de matériel acheté aux USA, je resterais sur ma faim avec un gros point d'interrogation.


Ah mais tu as bien raison !... rien ne vaut une expérience directe. Mes informations sont purement théoriques je l'avoue...


----------



## todoweb (31 Décembre 2017)

J’achète tous mon matériel Apple aux US les derniers étant 2 iPad et un iPhone 8+ . Dans le New Hampshire car il n’y a pas de taxes. J’y vais 2 fois par an depuis 1990 . Tout n’a pas toujours été compatible, mais ce n’est plus le cas. Après je m’en fouts d’avoir raison ou pas, je donne juste une info de ce que je pratique. A vous de voir


----------



## lexou72 (31 Décembre 2017)

bonjour

Je n'ai pas autant d'éxperiences  que les différents intervenants de ce topic ,mais en ce qui me concerne je peux confirmer que mon iphone 7  32 gb modele 1660 fonctionne tres bien  ( testé avec les ipsw Global et GSM ) pour conforter les demandes de comptatibilités des iphones venant des usa .

bonnes fetes de fin d'années


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2017)

Le fond du problème est d'avoir un maximum de retours positifs et il nullement question de remettre en cause les dires des uns et des autres. Après, selon les retours, tout un chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut.


----------



## PDD (31 Décembre 2017)

Petit commentaire dans les états ou une taxe doit être payée, il me semble qu'elle est remboursée au moment de quitter les USA, est ce que je me trompe?


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (31 Décembre 2017)

PDD a dit:


> Petit commentaire dans les états ou une taxe doit être payée, il me semble qu'elle est remboursée au moment de quitter les USA, est ce que je me trompe?



Je crois qu'en fait pour être totalement légal il faudrait au contraire régler la taxe que l'on a pas payée au moment du passage en douane en déclarant son iPhone.


----------



## PDD (1 Janvier 2018)

Je pense que pour être parfaitement en règle il faut effectivement le déclarer en rentrant dans son pays, ma question est différente et concerne le remboursement de la taxe perçue aux USA, plusieurs amis qui y vont régulièrement m'ont confirmé que ce remboursement était bien obtenu au moment du départ des USA.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2018)

PDD a dit:


> Je pense que pour être parfaitement en règle il faut effectivement le déclarer en rentrant dans son pays, ma question est différente et concerne le remboursement de la taxe perçue aux USA, plusieurs amis qui y vont régulièrement m'ont confirmé que ce remboursement était bien obtenu au moment du départ des USA.



Effectivement, tu dois détaxer ton bien en sortant du pays, et le retaxer en rentrant en France...

Attention, si tu te fais attraper à ne pas payer la taxe c’est grosse amende et confiscation de l’iPhone par la douane...


----------



## Wizepat (1 Janvier 2018)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Effectivement, tu dois détaxer ton bien en sortant du pays, et le retaxer en rentrant en France...
> 
> Attention, si tu te fais attraper à ne pas payer la taxe c’est grosse amende et confiscation de l’iPhone par la douane...



Sauf si ton produit est déballé et utilisé...


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (1 Janvier 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Sauf si ton produit est déballé et utilisé...



http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/entrep...w-york-faut-il-se-laisser-tenter-1255243.html


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2018)

@Igor Potroskovîc
Autement dit avec ton lien, le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle, car si on ramène le vrai prix en y ajoutant le prix du billet d'avion, l'hébergement et tous les frais annexes, la facture est très salée. Donc pour moi, c'est une vraie bonne mauvaise affaire, surtout si on tombe malheureusement un jour ou un douanier fait un excès de zèle.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (2 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Igor Potroskovîc
> Autement dit avec ton lien, le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle, car si on ramène le vrai prix en y ajoutant le prix du billet d'avion, l'hébergement et tous les frais annexes, la facture est très salée. Donc pour moi, c'est une vraie bonne mauvaise affaire, surtout si on tombe malheureusement un jour ou un douanier fait un excès de zèle.



C'est ça.... si ça passe y a un petit gain mais si ça foire y'a une jolie perte aussi ☹️ c'est le principe de l'illégalité malheureusement , mais quitte à prendre des risques autant pas les prendre pour gagner des pacotilles à mon avis.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Igor Potroskovîc
> Autement dit avec ton lien, le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle, car si on ramène le vrai prix en y ajoutant le prix du billet d'avion, l'hébergement et tous les frais annexes, la facture est très salée. Donc pour moi, c'est une vraie bonne mauvaise affaire, surtout si on tombe malheureusement un jour ou un douanier fait un excès de zèle.




Oui enfin ne pas oublier qu’en bonus dans le prix il y a aussi le voyage à newyork... c’est quand même sympa comme bonus...


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (2 Janvier 2018)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Oui enfin ne pas oublier qu’en bonus dans le prix il y a aussi le voyage à newyork... c’est quand même sympa comme bonus...



En bonus, en bonus... c'est vite dit faut le payer le voyage donc ce n'est pas vraiment un bonus. Par contre si au prix de l'iPhone x on a vraiment un voyage en bonus je l'achète direct [emoji16]


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2018)

L'idée c'est de profiter d'un voyage déjà prévu de toute manière. J'ai une amie qui achète régulièrement du matos Apple aux USA et n'a jamais eu de soucis (sauf pour la fois où elle a dû faire remplacer la vitre de son iPhone 7 RED: impossible de le faire en Apple Store à Genève car s'agissant d'un modèle US les pièces n'étaient pas les mêmes !).


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (3 Janvier 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> L'idée c'est de profiter d'un voyage déjà prévu de toute manière. J'ai une amie qui achète régulièrement du matos Apple aux USA et n'a jamais eu de soucis (sauf pour la fois où elle a dû faire remplacer la vitre de son iPhone 7 RED: impossible de le faire en Apple Store à Genève car s'agissant d'un modèle US les pièces n'étaient pas les mêmes !).



Oui c'est sur que pour un voyage déjà prévu ça ne change rien. Et du coup il y'a vraiment un gain une fois qu'on repaye les taxes à la douane ? Ou ça revient à kiff-kiff ?


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2018)

Igor Potroskovîc a dit:


> Oui c'est sur que pour un voyage déjà prévu ça ne change rien. Et du coup il y'a vraiment un gain une fois qu'on repaye les taxes à la douane ? Ou ça revient à kiff-kiff ?


Cela dépend de combien est la TVA dans ton pays. En Suisse, on est plutôt vers les 8% donc ça vaut la peine d'être honnête.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (3 Janvier 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Cela dépend de combien est la TVA dans ton pays. En Suisse, on est plutôt vers les 8% donc ça vaut la peine d'être honnête.



Ah oui ils sont cools les suisses [emoji106][emoji16] en France on est à 20 ☹️


----------



## Wizepat (3 Janvier 2018)

Il faut transiter par la suisse pour être gagnant...


----------



## Belisaire (5 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais vivre à cheval aux Emirats Arabes Unis (Dubaï et Abu Dhabi notamment) et la France pendant quelques temps. Je pensais acheter un iPhone X là-bas, mais j'aimerais savoir si toutes les fonctionnalités seront OK (4G française notamment) et si la garantie Apple fonctionne dans les deux pays indifféremment (notamment si je rentre définitivement en France).

Merci pour vos retours !

Bélisaire


----------



## Grif (6 Mars 2018)

bidikman a dit:


> Moi ma version Verizon et le modelè A1865 EMC 3161


Salut,
Je vais à New York dans quelques jours, j'aimerai bien en profiter pour ramener un iphone X. Je comprends de ton expérience que le A1865 fonctionne sous nos latitudes.
Qui est ton opérateur en France?
Est ce qu'il y a des possibles soucis suivant l'opérateur (chacun utilisant des fréquences différentes), est ce qu'il y a des problèmes possible de compatibilité de SIM  ou sur le voltage de l'appareil?

Merci.
C'est tentant ce A1865...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mars 2018)

Attention de prendre en compte les taxes lors de la déclaration en douane (20% + frais ). Pas certains que ça soit intéressant au final...


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2018)

Pour la TVA, pas de soucis, il suffit de revenir avec l'appareil dans ta poche comme s'il était parti avec toi. Au besoin, ne pas garder la boîte et surtout ne pas avoir la facture papier en cas de contrôle; mais c'est très rare que cela arrive.

Par contre, lit bien la garantie, ce n'est pas la même qu'en Europe : https://www.apple.com/legal/warranty/products/ios-warranty-document-us.html


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mars 2018)

En pratique oui... peu de risque...

 après ca reste illégale... et râler contre les entreprises qui ne paient pas d’impôts (de façon légale en utiiisant la loi), et de l’autre côté voler l’etat Français en fraudant de façon illégale pour économiser la tva.. disons que ça me parait assez peu logique...

Bon sinon sache que tu devrais en pratique avoir les factures sur toi lorsque tu voyages, et que dans le cas contraire le matériel peut être confisqué par la douane... la seule façon de s’en affranchir est de faire faire un certificat de dédouanement avant de partir..


----------



## NestorK (6 Mars 2018)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Bon sinon sache que tu devrais en pratique avoir les factures sur toi lorsque tu voyages, et que dans le cas contraire le matériel peut être confisqué par la douane... la seule façon de s’en affranchir est de faire faire un certificat de dédouanement avant de partir..


C'est vrai qu'à chaque fois que je voyage, je me ballade avec la facture du mac, du téléphone, de l'appareil photo, de la montre, etc. 

Allons... 

Jamais vu de ma vie un voyageur se faire confisquer du matériel en douane, à moins bien entendu de ramener avec lui une valise d'iPhones.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mars 2018)

En pratique oui... en théorie c’est la loi:

http://www.douane.gouv.fr/articles/a10803-carte-de-libre-circulation-passeport-des-marchandises



Ou encore:

http://www.dossierfamilial.com/consommation/loisirs/voyages-ce-qu-il-faut-declarer-la-douane-55911

un touriste français doit toujours être en mesure de prouver aux douaniers qu’il se trouve en situation régulière pour l’ensemble des autres objets qu’il transporte (bijoux, ordinateur portable professionnel…).

Aussi, afin d’éviter d’avoir sur soi toutes les factures et autres tickets de caisse de ses effets personnels, au risque d’ailleurs d’en oublier, mieux vaut faire établir avant son départ une carte de libre circulation.

C’est peu appliqué mais c’est la loi...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2018)

Moumou92 a dit:


> En pratique oui... en théorie c’est la loi:
> 
> http://www.douane.gouv.fr/articles/a10803-carte-de-libre-circulation-passeport-des-marchandises
> 
> ...



Vous en avez pas marre d'appliquer ce genre de bêtises ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous en avez pas marre d'appliquer ce genre de connerie ?



La loi c’est la loi...

Mais pour en revenir à mon argument principal: je ne veux plus entendre de gens se plaindre des pratiques LÉGALES d’optimisation fiscal des grands groupes, et appeler à voler l’état français en fraudant ILLÉGALEMENT la tva... ça marche dans les deux sens non?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mars 2018)

Faites bien vos calculs: vous devrez vous affranchir des taxes à la douane en arrivant, et ça peut chiffrer rapidement...

http://www.douane.gouv.fr/articles/a10798-calcul-des-droits-et-taxes-sur-les-achats-a-l-etranger

Après vous pouvez essayer d’oublier, mais c’est à vos risques et périls ... amendes et confiscation du matériel si vous oubliez ces formalités et vous faite attraper...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Pour la TVA, pas de soucis, il suffit de revenir avec l'appareil dans ta poche comme s'il était parti avec toi. Au besoin, ne pas garder la boîte et surtout ne pas avoir la facture papier en cas de contrôle; mais c'est très rare que cela arrive.
> 
> Par contre, lit bien la garantie, ce n'est pas la même qu'en Europe : https://www.apple.com/legal/warranty/products/ios-warranty-document-us.html



Je plussoie


----------



## Wizepat (6 Mars 2018)

La prochaine fois que tu ramènes une réplique de la statue de la liberté achetée dans la boutique de souvenirs du coin, penses à la déclarer à la douane et à payer la tva... [emoji23]


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2018)

Je suis entièrement raccord avec toi Moumou92. Normalement, on devrait déclarer ce qui est acheté à l'étranger. Mais pratiquement personne ne le fait. C'est évidemment un manque à gagner pour l'état français.

Mais c'est aussi pourquoi je ne suis pas choqué qu'Apple et consort fassent de l'optimisation fiscale, qui elle est en plus permise par la loi.

Si j'étais aussi riche que ces sociétés, je ferais exactement la même chose puisque j'aurais les moyens de payer des gens pour me faire dépenser moins d'argent.

Là, on parle d'une petite fraude sur laquelle l'état ferme les yeux, car ce sont des touristes qui reviennent de vacance ou de voyage d'affaires. Mais, s’ils voulaient, l'état français pourrait embaucher à tour de bras et faire payer son dû à ces voyageurs. 

L'important étant que l'on sache à quoi s'en tenir quand on effectue ce genre de petites magouilles.


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2018)

Achetez un SE, vous serez en dessous de la franchise 



gwen a dit:


> Là, on parle d'une petite fraude sur laquelle l'état ferme les yeux, car ce sont des touristes qui reviennent de vacance ou de voyage d'affaires. Mais, s’ils voulaient, l'état français pourrait embaucher à tour de bras et faire payer son dû à ces voyageurs.



Il y a un seuil en dessous duquel ça coûte plus cher de payer des douaniers que de laisser passer quelques objets sans les faire s'acquitter de la TVA.


----------



## ibabar (7 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Pour la TVA, pas de soucis, il suffit de revenir avec l'appareil dans ta poche comme s'il était parti avec toi. Au besoin, ne pas garder la boîte et surtout ne pas avoir la facture papier en cas de contrôle; mais c'est très rare que cela arrive


Je suis surpris que des topics sur le piratage soient censurés alors que des posts sur l'incitation à la fraude fiscale (je ne suis pas juriste mais tous deux sont des délits me semble-t-il) perdurent (encore plus choqué que cela émane d'un modérateur...).


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Je suis surpris que des topics sur le piratage soient censurés alors que des posts sur l'incitation à la fraude fiscale (je ne suis pas juriste mais tous deux sont des délits me semble-t-il) perdurent (encore plus choqué que cela émane d'un modérateur...).



Bonsoir

Des topics sur le piratage?? 
Des exemples ??


----------



## ibabar (7 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des topics sur le piratage??


Je t'invite à me relire... je m'interroge sur pourquoi les topics sur le piratage sont effacés et ceux sur la fraude fiscale conservés. Je n'ai pas de problème éthique ni avec l'un ni avec l'autre, mais je m'interroge sur le 2 poids, 2 mesures


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2018)

Justement, on informe des risques. Perso, j'ai essayé de récupérer la TVA US et payer la TVA FR, et c'est franchement compliqué.

D’ailleurs, si tu sais comment faire, renseigne-nous.

http://www.douane.gouv.fr/articles/a10798-calcul-des-droits-et-taxes-sur-les-achats-a-l-etranger
Quand on voit, qu'un Hand-Spinner risque d'être taxé a 20%, c'est ridicule, je me vois bien déclarer mon achat à 1$ à mon arrivée des States. Le temps passé par ce douanier vaut’il vraiment ces 18 cents ?


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2018)

Dédouaner un achat à 1 $ ?? Vous n'avez pas une franchise? En Suisse, en-dessous de 300 CHF par personne, on n'a pas besoin de déclarer... Il y a bien quelques exceptions, pour lesquelles s'applique une franchise quantitative (denrées alimentaires, alcool, tabac).
https://www.ch.ch/fr/dedouanement-marchandises/


----------



## flotow (8 Mars 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Dédouaner un achat à 1 $ ?? Vous n'avez pas une franchise? En Suisse, en-dessous de 300 CHF par personne, on n'a pas besoin de déclarer... Il y a bien quelques exceptions, pour lesquelles s'applique une franchise quantitative (denrées alimentaires, alcool, tabac).
> https://www.ch.ch/fr/dedouanement-marchandises/


Si si, on a la franchise.
Faut juste lire le site


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Si si, on a la franchise.
> Faut juste lire le site


Je me fiais à ce que disait gwen.


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Je me fiais à ce que disait gwen.


Pardon, c'était une blague , c'est juste qu'en voyant "Hand Spinner" dans la liste des objets servant d'exemple, ça m'a fait sourire 
Je me doute que c'est lors d'achat en gros, quand tu en importes des milliers et non pour le péquin lambda qui revient de voyage. De tout de façon, qui voyage avec la facture de son Hand Spinner ?


----------



## ibabar (8 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> qui voyage avec la facture de son Hand Spinner ?


Et qui voyage avec un hand spinner tout court!? 
Quoique, il y a bien des adultes qui font de la trotinette...


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Pardon, c'était une blague , c'est juste qu'en voyant "Hand Spinner" dans la liste des objets servant d'exemple, ça m'a fait sourire


Oups !


----------



## ibabar (8 Mars 2018)

Pour résumer: les versions d'iPhone sont aujourd'hui plus internationales (il y a quelques années, on avait souvent des problèmes de fréquences 4G notamment) mais il faut aussi ajouter la TVA de l'état en question (les prix aux USA sont toujours HT), il faudra aussi acheter en France un adaptateur secteur si on veut un produit conforme au neuf français, et le fait de jeter la boîte pour ne pas risquer de se faire prendre à la douane aura pour conséquence une baisse de la valeur résiduelle quand on le revendra d'occase, ajoutons encore la garantie qui peut être problématique... au final l'économie n'est peut-être pas si grande que ça!


----------



## Fredaw01 (18 Avril 2018)

todoweb a dit:


> J’achète tous mon matériel Apple aux US les derniers étant 2 iPad et un iPhone 8+ . Dans le New Hampshire car il n’y a pas de taxes. J’y vais 2 fois par an depuis 1990 . Tout n’a pas toujours été compatible, mais ce n’est plus le cas. Après je m’en fouts d’avoir raison ou pas, je donne juste une info de ce que je pratique. A vous de voir



Bonjour,

Est ce que l’un d’entres vous ou todoweb peut confirmer le numero de modele de l’iphone 8 plus a acheter meme si todoweb semble dire qu’ils sont tous compatibles en France.

Merci bien !


----------



## panenka (19 Avril 2018)

Fredaw01 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est ce que l’un d’entres vous ou todoweb peut confirmer le numero de modele de l’iphone 8 plus a acheter meme si todoweb semble dire qu’ils sont tous compatibles en France.
> 
> Merci bien !



Bonjour,
Pour ma part, c'est le Modèle A1897 que j'ai acheté aux USA. Demande la version T-mobile ou World et tu n'auras pas de soucis ;-)
Il fonctionne en France sur le réseau Orange (EDIT : et sur les autres aussi, mais je suis chez Orange ;-))


----------



## wichowe (21 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

D'ici quelques mois je vais aller au Japon dans la cadre de mon boulot et je me tâte à acheter un nouvel iPhone la bas car c'est meilleur marche. Avez vous des conseils ? 
Je sais qu'auparavant il y avait des differences de fréquences entre le Japon et l'Europe (Je n'habite plus en France mais je suis toujours en UE), est ce toujours le cas ? Du coup dois-je prendre un certain modele ? 
Je l'achèterai à un Apple Store, du coup pas de soucis pour le blocage de la SIM ou non, et la garantie est internationale normalement. 

Merci de votre aide,


----------



## squall23 (21 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir. 
pour avoir déjà eu un iPhone des USA j'ai jamais eu besoin de renvoyer mon iPhone au USA pour le faire réparer il à été réparé en Belgique maintenant il faut savoir pour la garantie apple quand tu achète un iPhone ou quelconque produit apple tu as juste 1 ans de garantie point et non deux ans, maintenant si vous voulez bénéficier des deux ans de garantie il faux prendre en plus l'apple care +. maintenant pour les taxes comme mentionnez dans un commentaire plus haut les prix sont affichés hors taxe donc il faut ajouté 8% en plus du prix indiqué. pour la compatibilité des réseaux pas besoin de prendre un iPhone avec abonnement au USA il juste bien précisé que c'est pour l'Europe et petit conseil si vous voulez payer la TVA en France ou en Belgique si par mal chance vous vous faite contrôlé à la douane déballé et installé votre compte iTunes.


----------



## Macounette (28 Octobre 2018)

squall23 a dit:


> il faut savoir pour la garantie apple quand tu achète un iPhone ou quelconque produit apple tu as juste 1 ans de garantie point et non deux ans, maintenant si vous voulez bénéficier des deux ans de garantie il faux prendre en plus l'apple care +.


Il me semble qu'en UE comme en Suisse on a droit à 2 ans de garantie, et que si tu achètes le produit chez Apple, la deuxième année est prise en charge par Apple eux-mêmes... pas besoin d'avoir l'AppleCare+. Par contre je ne sais pas comment cela se passe pour un produit acheté par exemple aux USA ou au Japon... ?

Pour ce qui est de la réparation, une amie avait acheté son iPhone 7 RED à New York et l'a fait tomber par la suite (vitre cassée). À l'Apple Store de Genève ils n'ont pas pu le réparer immédiatement, prétextant la nécessité de l'envoyer aux USA car c'était un modèle américain. Se rendant à Hong-Kong pour son boulot, elle l'a fait réparer à l'Apple Store là-bas... changement de vitre la même journée. Donc je suppose que cela peut varier au cas par cas.

Pour ce qui est des différences techniques, j'avais fait un comparatif entre la Suisse et le Japon pour l'iPhone XS et ils couvrent les mêmes fréquences donc à mon avis, aucun souci. La même amie avait d'ailleurs acheté son Apple Watch au Japon, aucun souci pour l'utiliser en Europe. Tout au plus, en cas de casse, tu peux te retrouver dans la situation décrite ci-dessus.


----------



## squall23 (1 Novembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Il me semble qu'en UE comme en Suisse on a droit à 2 ans de garantie, et que si tu achètes le produit chez Apple, la deuxième année est prise en charge par Apple eux-mêmes... pas besoin d'avoir l'AppleCare+. Par contre je ne sais pas comment cela se passe pour un produit acheté par exemple aux USA ou au Japon... ?
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la réparation, une amie avait acheté son iPhone 7 RED à New York et l'a fait tomber par la suite (vitre cassée). À l'Apple Store de Genève ils n'ont pas pu le réparer immédiatement, prétextant la nécessité de l'envoyer aux USA car c'était un modèle américain. Se rendant à Hong-Kong pour son boulot, elle l'a fait réparer à l'Apple Store là-bas... changement de vitre la même journée. Donc je suppose que cela peut varier au cas par cas.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des différences techniques, j'avais fait un comparatif entre la Suisse et le Japon pour l'iPhone XS et ils couvrent les mêmes fréquences donc à mon avis, aucun souci. La même amie avait d'ailleurs acheté son Apple Watch au Japon, aucun souci pour l'utiliser en Europe. Tout au plus, en cas de casse, tu peux te retrouver dans la situation décrite ci-dessus.



Bonsoir,
oui tu as raison pour les deux ans de garantie en Europe  je me suis mal exprimé au niveaux des garanties donc c'est deux ans en Europe et un ans de garantie au USA. voila pourquoi si on achète un iPhone au USA on à juste un ans de garantie, pour profité de la deuxième année il faut apple care+


----------



## osv974 (6 Février 2019)

Question je voudrais savoir si les Iphone XR sont double sim en Thaïlande ?


----------



## nico1757 (6 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Je pars jeudi en Australie et j'ai remarqué que le dollar australien était assez bas (1€ = 0.62$ australien).
J'ai dans l'idée d'acheter un iPhone XR ou XS là bas et le ramener en France.

Savez-vous si celui-ci sera compatible en France ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !
Nicolas


----------



## Macounette (17 Mars 2019)

D'après cet article (en anglais), le modèle est le même entre les deux pays: il s'agit du A2097.


----------



## peralta (18 Juillet 2019)

Salut,
Savez-vous a combien reviens l’Apple care+ pour un iPhone aux usa ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2019)

Simulation faite pour un * 
iPhone XR 128GB* à  $799.00
*
AppleCare+  : $149.00*
Get up to two years of technical support and coverage for hardware repair and accidental damage coverage.
 $7.99 per month for up to 24 month

*AppleCare+ with Theft and Loss  : $249.00*
Get up to two years of technical support and coverage for hardware repair, accidental damage, theft, and loss.
 $12.99 per month for up to 24 months


----------



## Slizz (24 Septembre 2019)

Hello !

Je vais être direct, je suis au Canada pour les études pendants 4 mois.

Nous réalisons avec des amis un roadtrip aux USA en octobre et le nouvel iPhone me tente beaucoup !

N’y a t’il aucun problème de compatibilité pour la France quand je reviendrais ? Et vu que je vais l’utiliser pendant quelques mois, je suis obligé de le declarer en rentrant ?

comment ça se passe pour le fait d’aller au USA d’acheter l’iPhone puis repasser la frontière canadienne puis repartir en avion en décembre au USA et rentrer en France ?

Merci !


----------



## USB09 (12 Mars 2020)

Stig5 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour le meilleur plan c’est l’Australie car l’iPhone est compatible avec toutes les fréquences utilisés en France et même 3 de plus ce qui nous importe peu vous pouvez avoir un iPhone 5s 64 Go pour 660€ livré. Il vous faudra cependant acheter un chargeur pour prise française.



Un iPhone 6s vous voulez dire ? Le 5s je l’avais eu à 280 euro neuf.


----------



## Wizepat (12 Mars 2020)

Stig5 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour le meilleur plan c’est l’Australie car l’iPhone est compatible avec toutes les fréquences utilisés en France et même 3 de plus ce qui nous importe peu vous pouvez avoir un iPhone 5s 64 Go pour 660€ livré. Il vous faudra cependant acheter un chargeur pour prise française.



Sur l’Apple store francais, le 8 avec 64Go est au pris de 539€. Je ne vois pas le bon plan....


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Un iPhone 6s vous voulez dire ? Le 5s je l’avais eu à 280 euro neuf.





Wizepat a dit:


> Sur l’Apple store francais, le 8 avec 64Go est au pris de 539€. Je ne vois pas le bon plan....


Le dernier message sur ce topic date de Septembre 2019 
Je pense que le membre a déjà fait son achat


----------



## USB09 (12 Mars 2020)

Et bien voilà


----------



## Wizepat (12 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le dernier message sur ce topic date de Septembre 2019
> Je pense que le membre a déjà fait son achat



[emoji2957]


----------

